# Photo insert problems



## Treacle (Jun 2, 2020)

I just joined the Forum so not quite sure what I'm doing yet however I am trying to insert a picture and have looked at the instructions in the Forum suggestions but it does not seem to work. Can anyone help ?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 2, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I just joined the Forum so not quite sure what I'm doing yet however I am trying to insert a picture and have looked at the instructions in the Forum suggestions but it does not seem to work. Can anyone help ?



You should see a paperclip that says 'attach files.'  Start by clicking on it.  It should lead you to where your picture file is, so you can upload it.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks Janice


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I just joined the Forum so not quite sure what I'm doing yet however I am trying to insert a picture and have looked at the instructions in the Forum suggestions but it does not seem to work. Can anyone help ?


I can help.  I post pictures here all the time. 
There might be a few problems with posting pictures that you might encounter. For instance the forum doesn't upload .png files, it does accept all the common formats such as .jpeg or .jpg.  That appears on your picture on your computer.
First of all where is your picture located on your computer?  You have to know that in order to locate it.  It should also have  a name.  I found it simple to first save the picture on your desktop so it is easily accessible.
Then post your comments or other in the post you are going to send.
Then click on Attach files which is just below the post. That brings up where to look for your picture file with the name.
The picture will be listed. 
Left click on the picture file. It will be highlighted. This one is named carousel.
Click on Open
When you do that the file will show it being opened and uploaded to the forum.
Then there is a box that states Thumbnail or Full image.
Left click on the choice.
Click on post reply.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Treacle are you inserting the url of your ^^^^^ picture into the box between the link chain and the smiley face... 

First open the box above icon which kinda looks like a mountain.. o r a house, then insert the url of your picture... ( that's one  of a few ways of doing it and the way I personally always do it)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 3, 2020)

I see you are now at 14 posts and you should be able to post pictures now..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 3, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> For instance the forum doesn't upload .png files,


You can post .png files if you use a internet host and copy the url..I use postimage.org


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> You can post .png files if you use a internet host and copy the url.*.I use postimage.org*



Me too...


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> You can post .png files if you use a internet host and copy the url..I use postimage.org


I found an easier way. Copy the .png file to paint. Then save the file from paint as a save as .jpg.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Me too...


d an easier way. Copy the .png file to paint. Then save the file from paint as a save as .jpg.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> d an easier way. Copy the .png file to paint. Then save the file from paint as a save as .jpg.


Paint?...good lord I haven't used paint in about 10 years


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 3, 2020)

@Treacle I just 'Drag and Drop' my jpg or jpeg pictures and it usually works


----------



## Repondering (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm a little unsure about posting pics too. This is a trial run.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Paint?...good lord I haven't used paint in about 10 years


I'm still running an old system.  I use it occassionally.  The last use for it was for a .png file.  I think they still have that program on Windows 10.  It's actually quite good for capturing screen shots if you are trying to illustrate a problem you might be having. Alt>Print Screen.  Open paint. Edit and Paste and there's your screenshot.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2020)

Repondering said:


> View attachment 108050 I'm a little unsure about posting pics too. This is a trial run.


That's great.  School uniform.  Nice.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Treacle I just 'Drag and Drop' my jpg or jpeg pictures and it usually works


It's best if you try to understand the process. Not all forums are the same.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

You can use this site for free as well. Imgur 

Click new post and choose an image from your files to upload and wait for it to finish loading. Then hit copy link on the image and you can paste the URL here in this box and it should open right up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> d an easier way. Copy the .png file to paint. Then save the file from paint as a save as .jpg.





hollydolly said:


> Paint?...good lord I haven't used paint in about 10 years


...No paint on Chromebook...


----------



## Treacle (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I've posted a few pictures so I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 108080...No paint on Chromebook...


Thanks for telling me.  I was going to buy Chromebook.  Chromebook is not Windows.  I checked on that.  You can't use Chromebook for some applications like tax programs based on Windows.

I'm still using an old Windows based operating system and I dread getting rid of this computer because there are so many applications on it that I would miss. 

What would be the alternative for getting a screenshot.?  On my computer I hit Alt plus Print Screen and that gives me a screenshot which I then send to Paint.  Very handy if you are trying to illustrate a problem you might have instead of trying to explain it in words.
It's nice to use "in house" programs instead of going to an outside source.  Thanks for listening.

That's two "good lords" for using Paint.  I'm laughing. Honestly folks.  It's not the end of the world.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I can help.  I post pictures here all the time.
> There might be a few problems with posting pictures that you might encounter. For instance the forum doesn't upload .png files, it does accept all the common formats such as .jpeg or .jpg.  That appears on your picture on your computer.
> First of all where is your picture located on your computer?  You have to know that in order to locate it.  It should also have  a name.  I found it simple to first save the picture on your desktop so it is easily accessible.
> Then post your comments or other in the post you are going to send.
> ...


Also you can post gif images


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 6, 2020)

When you take a screen shot, the image goes to your clipboard. Then there's all kinds of things you can do with it depending on the editing programs on your computer. I always resize the picture I'm going to post even though the forum is supposed to resize it for you.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2020)

I use to have no problems posting pics here at all but over the last few weeks my picture posting has gotten horrible. I could post pictures as long as they weren’t my own photos. Then I found if I seriously cropped them, I could upload them. Now I can’t upload any photos at all. The uploading is so staggered that I get a message saying my uploading was incomplete even when it finally makes it to 100%.

I have no problems uploading photos at any other site. Just this one.

Is anyone else having problems posting pictures lately?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Is anyone else having problems posting pictures lately?


No problems here..


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2020)

It took me about 20 tries to upload birthday greetings until I finally found one that would upload. I haven’t I clue what the problem is as they upload in a split second anywhere else.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It took me about 20 tries to upload birthday greetings until I finally found one that would upload. I haven’t I clue what the problem is as they upload in a split second anywhere else.


Put your image,from your computer, in the reply box, then click on it to crop/edit it..


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2020)

Well that seems to work but it took 45 seconds for me to see your photo. Something is definitely wrong with my phone lately but I don’t know what.
Thank you. I’ve never added a photo like that before.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I use to have no problems posting pics here at all but over the last few weeks my picture posting has gotten horrible. I could post pictures as long as they weren’t my own photos. Then I found if I seriously cropped them, I could upload them. Now I can’t upload any photos at all. The uploading is so staggered that I get a message saying my uploading was incomplete even when it finally makes it to 100%.
> 
> I have no problems uploading photos at any other site. Just this one.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems posting pictures lately?


I have had the same thing happen with my own photos from my phone.  But I can post them if I go to www.lunapic.com and scale them down some and save them and then come back here and post them.  

I don't have problems with most gifs or jpgs I get on the net, though, unless they are png and then I go to a web hosting site and upload and then come back and post the BB Url.  I go to www.imgur.com to post those ones.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 24, 2020)

So let's analyze. It's the uploading that is the problem?  

Although the forum is supposed to resize any photo for you it's best to edit, crop, resize before you post. And there are times whe uploading takes forever or fails. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the Internet connection.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> So let's analyze. It's the uploading that is the problem?
> 
> Although the forum is supposed to resize any photo for you it's best to edit, crop, resize before you post. And there are times whe uploading takes forever or fails. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the Internet connection.


I don't think so in my case at least, I have a good internet connection.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2020)

Normally I resize everything before I post but I never had to before. I never had issues with posting pictures before. Now I’m always having issues especially if they are my own picture however the other day I couldn’t even see other people’s photos. They were taking that long to download.
Later in the day I had no problems uploading or downloading anything so it probably had more to do with the internet connection than anything. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't think so in my case at least, I have a good internet connection.


Ah but. There's always a but. Sometimes you get an error message saying it wasn't completed even though it reached 100% on the upload. It happens to me. And I try again and it loads. This leads me to conclude there was a glitch of some sort during the upload. Internet connections are not continuous. This is my own opinion. I can check my internet connection with an app. Sometimes it's fast and sometimes it's slow depending on traffic. And sometimes a reset can put everything back to default. More on that later if anyone wishes. People with a fast internet connection have less problems with uploads which are much slower than downloads.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 25, 2020)

By the way it's easy to check your internet connection to see if you are getting what you pay for.

Google. Ask.
Test internet connection. It will give upload and download speeds. This might not be available to everyone. It's new.


----------



## Dwight Ward (Jul 10, 2020)

This is to Keesha about her problem loading photos. I just joined here and haven't tried to upload anything but I have a suggestion. You say you have the most difficulties with your own photos. Could this be something as simple as that they might be generally larger files than photos you get from elsewhere? If so, a solution might be to reduce the resolution of your own photos to make them into smaller files or to reduce the automatic resolution of your camera. Just guessing here..


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 11, 2020)

Dwight Ward said:


> This is to Keesha about her problem loading photos. I just joined here and haven't tried to upload anything but I have a suggestion. You say you have the most difficulties with your own photos. Could this be something as simple as that they might be generally larger files than photos you get from elsewhere? If so, a solution might be to reduce the resolution of your own photos to make them into smaller files or to reduce the automatic resolution of your camera. Just guessing here..


The forum software is supposed to reduce oversized photos so that shouldn't be a problem. I'm guessing half or more of the problems come from the Internet connection. The slower the connection, the more problems. I always reduce the size before posting and I still get problems with the upload because I have a slow connection. I only get what I paid for. Welcome to the forum and thanks for contributing.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 26, 2020)

I had problems all day yesterday trying to upload a photo.  Kept telling me it wasn't completed even though it had reached 100%.  I checked my internet connection and the upload was very slow compared to normal.  I tried later and it worked.  The forum won't take a .png image.  You have to convert it to .jpg. or another compatible format. Save the .png image by saving it as "save as with the name to a .jpg file. I always save mine to the desktop.  It's easier to find when uploading.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 26, 2020)

I've concluded my problem is likely related to my mouse-  right-clicking doesn't do anything.
I have to check and see if I have any old mouses around.


----------

